# Has anyone heard of extending deer season?



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

I have heard some rumors that there is a possibility that NDGF and MN NDR are talking about extending gun season in some zones due to unharvested crop. I deer hunt in SE ND and west central MN and we are talking about skipping it all together. Too much crop where we hunt.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Hahahahaha. Wow. I dont care if the world was covered in standing corn. Skip hunting??? Thats crazy talk.

I hope they dont extend it.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

We're screwed, there are still days worth of beets left to do. Let alone beans and corn. The MN side we are in the slug zone so that adds to the pointlessness of it all. More precip forecasted for next week adds to our frustration.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

You're only screwed if you think you are.

I hunt SE ND, and im actually hoping the corn stands through season.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

The G&F have done this in the past for doe tags and in areas where populations are an issue. Every year we have the rumor either before or during the season that they are extending the season. It has happened twice that I remember one due to a snow storm when we only had a a ten day season and a few years back when an early frost caused a lot of corn to be left standing and unharvested.

I would bet against it and if they do it would only be for doe tags! Remember they took a lot of heat from bow hunters and muzzle loaders as well!


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

no, we are really in trouble for the deer season. With all this crop left not only do you have the cover issue in the slug zones but you also have the issue of farmers out working. I have been in the combine when hunters are near and it gets very, very touchy. Where we hunt it is flat as a pancake and even the young bucks get very wary after the first few hours of the season. Just makes for a better next year I guess. Rifle zone probably won't be too bad, I hope.


----------



## Hick-From-Hell (Mar 18, 2008)

If you think you are screwed then you are. Get a better attitude and get out there and hunt those food sources the best you can. Just because hunting is not easy does not mean you are screwed. Suck it up.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Hick-From-Hell said:


> If you think you are screwed then you are. Get a better attitude and get out there and hunt those food sources the best you can. Just because hunting is not easy does not mean you are screwed. Suck it up.


No man, stay home! Watch some football. One less orange boy in the woods. :lol:


----------



## Hick-From-Hell (Mar 18, 2008)

No man, stay home! Watch some football. One less orange boy in the woods. :lol:[/quote]

Good point if you think deer hunting will be to hard this year you should just stay home. More for me!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I remember a couple years ago they extended it because of standing corn. Since then I have heard that rumor every year. :lol:

*edited: someone edited my post and put a comment on here that WAS NOT mine. Moderators...anyone care to fess up?*


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Where I hunt SW ND when there are crops out there the farmers are less likly to allow just anyone on the land. With that being said hunting by a corn field can bring the does in.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Nothing better then hunting standing corn! I love it! It is like shooting fish out of a barrel!

I hope they don't touch an acre of corn till the end of the season!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> It is like shooting fish out of a barrel!


I would say more like "fish _*in*_ a barrel"!!!! :wink:


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

We have had rough luck on years where there is a lot of corn. Every year for the last 15 years we have had at least one 5x5 or better in our group, including 1997 after the flood. We hunt in every condition, we walk about 8-10 miles a day in the slug zones, sucking it up is not the issue, practicality is the issue. I will admit I have a bad attitude because I have never seen anywhere near this much crop standing. It is not just corn, there are beets and probably about 60-75% of the beans left up in our area.

I hope they extend the season. You can't shoot what you can't get at and driving around in a pickup all day waiting to get close enough to get a buck with a slug is not hunting. Ethics also becomes a huge issue here also, as I said above there will be a lot of guys working this weekend and it is not good to get in the way. Then of course the obvious hunting standing crop, tearing up roads, and keeping a distance that is comfortable for both hunter and landowner.

I will not be sitting on my butt watching football either, it is deer or ducks.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Big snow storm coming.Will be interesting hunting.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

OhOh big storm coming we better open deer season today.
 
OK it's open!! :sniper:

192 inch down with a bow nearby. He doesn't want the attention so isn't giving up pics. Maybe when it settles down i can get some.


----------



## Pluckem (Dec 26, 2002)

How are any deer taken in September or October with a bow? All the crops are standing then. Weird.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Pluckem said:


> How are any deer taken in September or October with a bow? All the crops are standing then. Weird.


Everybody knows you cant kill deer with the crop standing pluckem....come on man. :lol: :lol:

To those of you worried about it, stay home than, more for the rest of us. Personally, I love seeing all that corn stand through season. Means there will be some extra HOG bucks next year.

If they have a second season, even if its doe only, ill be one PO'd pup. If you cant kill deer with a gun, crop or no crop, your not hunting, you must be driving around.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

The only reason I started this topic, which a few of you are missing the point is we have tree groves, rivers, etc, but they are completely surrounded by crop. Bow hunters have never faired well in our area because of this. I guess you gotta see it to believe it, it is bad. I talked to some guys that hunt near us today and they are going to wait until Fri night and make a decision, they are also pretty hard core deer hunters so I guess I am not alone. There have been people making calls to the MN DNR to plead their case.

Barejack, there will be hog bucks next year. I started this topic for this year. As for your wise cracks, I would put our success with slug hunting up against anybody's; slug, rifle, or bow. Anyone who has slug hunted in years where the population is down will tell you how much work it can be.

Good Luck to everyone this weekend. Be safe and respect the farmers.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I would be curious as to what area you are in that has so much crop and so few deer??


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

TK33 said:


> Barejack, there will be hog bucks next year. I started this topic for this year. As for your wise cracks, I would put our success with slug hunting up against anybody's; slug, rifle, or bow. Anyone who has slug hunted in years where the population is down will tell you how much work it can be.


Pretty bold statement from a guy contemplating not even going deer hunting this year. And I should hope youd put your success with your slug gun up against mine with a bow. Come on, you got twice the effective range I do. :roll:

I too would like to know of this magical "jungle" you hunt. Sounds like a bow hunters wet dream, not nightmare. Tell me where it is, ill keep the deer company while you dont hunt. :lol:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I really hope they extend the season, but only for does. The herd needs to be thinned down and in order to do that you must first start by taking more does.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I had a crazy thing happen last night! A big buck came out of the corn, about 20 yards away!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

hunt4P&Y said:


> I had a crazy thing happen last night! A big buck came out of the corn, about 20 yards away!


But you didn't shoot him because.........


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

:******: I am retarded and didn't draw when I should have! uke:


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

there was a season in like january in mn last year because they wanted to wipe out the deer in the TB zone.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Thats why it's called deer hunting and not deer shooting. If it's gonna be to much work for you then go ahead and just stay home. That leaves more room for the rest of us. Even if they have an extended season things probably won't get much better. They will probably still be harvesting corn around Christmas cause it's gonna thaw out and be a mud pit after this storm blows through.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

we are going to hit some river bottoms and a few groves, then hopefully we have filled out. It will be interesting, the first time and hopefully the last time we hunt in this much cover. Hopefully the deer will be moving instead of laying in the corn, beans, beets, and plowed fields.

I started this topic to see if anybody had heard of extending the season before I bought a license to see what the best thing to do would be.
To everyone that has felt the need to take a cheap shot at me for being lazy, scared, or what ever needs to get a life. This site is supposed to be for hunting and fishing chat and the like, if you feel the need to trash some one go to your local tavern and put your nose on the line along with your smart mouth.

To everyone else that posted actual information thanks.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Well whatever I would still go. Half the fun is going out in the field with the guys. It's still worth it.


----------



## oldhunter59 (Nov 8, 2008)

Of course, you guys realize it is illegal to hunt in standing crops without the farmers permission? If you don't, you will tend to piss off the farmers.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

This is getting really old. If it's too hot, too cold, too dry, too wet, too much standing crop, no crop, etc and etc. the rumor gets started of an extended season I guess "when the hunting get tough... The tough must go home". It's called hunting for a reason. It's not supposed to be easy. Hunt every day like it is the last and take advantage of extra days if they come.


----------



## Hick-From-Hell (Mar 18, 2008)

Well said.


----------

